# Kampf/Wächterelixier



## Naulabates (9. November 2007)

Ich hab mal eine Frage an die Alchispezialisten:

Mir wurde gesagt, dass ich je ein Kampf- und ein Wächterelixier gleichzeitig nehmen kann.

Ich will jetzt das Elixier der erheblichen Beweglichkeit (Kampf) mit Fläschchen des unerbitterlichen Angriffs kombinieren. Bei diesem steht jedoch dabei "gilt sowohl als Kampf als auch als Wächterelixier".

Was heisst das jetzt?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Naula


----------



## Toyuki (9. November 2007)

Fläschchen des unerbitterlichen Angriffs zählt sozusagen als 2 Elexiere. Wenn du das aktiviert hast kannst du kein KAmpf/Wächterelxier mehr benutzen


----------



## TheDarkListener (9. November 2007)

Richtig manche Elixiere werden von Blizzard als so Hochwertig angesehen das du keine weiteren Elixiere dazu einnehmen kannst. Kommt wohl daher das jemand mal knapp 800 AP nur über Tränke bekommen hat....

Weiss nimma genau wie das war aber sowas in die Richtung halt


----------



## Kreeg (18. November 2007)

Aber Buffood & Rollen bleiben dir noch


----------

